# International schools in alicante



## m3mpower

Hi everyone, we are thinking to move to Spain/Alicante next year from London, we have two children, 4 yrs old and 2 yrs old, does anyone know any good international schools in Alicante?
Is there a website i can use to search for schools, apart from Google of course.
Or maybe, does anyone of you live in Alicante and have children going to international schools there?

Thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica

m3mpower said:


> Hi everyone, we are thinking to move to Spain/Alicante next year from London, we have two children, 4 yrs old and 2 yrs old, does anyone know any good international schools in Alicante?
> Is there a website i can use to search for schools, apart from Google of course.
> Or maybe, does anyone of you live in Alicante and have children going to international schools there?
> 
> Thanks in advance


look at National Association of British Schools in Spain - Nabss - it's the association of British schools in Spain


do you mean Alicante city itself, or the region generally?


----------



## m3mpower

xabiachica said:


> look at National Association of British Schools in Spain - Nabss - it's the association of British schools in Spain
> 
> 
> do you mean Alicante city itself, or the region generally?


hi, thanks for the info, i will check that out..
i mean Alicante city itself, mutxamel, san juan, el campello....etc

Regards


----------



## xabiaxica

m3mpower said:


> hi, thanks for the info, i will check that out..
> i mean Alicante city itself, mutxamel, san juan, el campello....etc
> 
> Regards


ok - I can't be more help then - I'm further north


do you mind if I ask why International school for such young children?


----------



## m3mpower

xabiachica said:


> ok - I can't be more help then - I'm further north
> 
> 
> do you mind if I ask why International school for such young children?


Hi, i was told international schools is the way to go for the first two years, at least until they learn spanish.
i mean, my 4 yrs old boy speaks and understands english but doesn't have a clue in spanish, also, he's going to school here in london this september, which means by next year he would have been at school for a year, so my guess is it will be more difficult for him if we put him at a spanish school from the beginning.
the 2 yrs old one is a different story.
But obviously i might be wrong, this is why i want to do some research about international schools..

Thanks


----------



## jojo

m3mpower said:


> Hi, i was told international schools is the way to go for the first two years, at least until they learn spanish.
> i mean, my 4 yrs old boy speaks and understands english but doesn't have a clue in spanish, also, he's going to school here in london this september, which means by next year he would have been at school for a year, so my guess is it will be more difficult for him if we put him at a spanish school from the beginning.
> the 2 yrs old one is a different story.
> But obviously i might be wrong, this is why i want to do some research about international schools..
> 
> Thanks


It seems that people tend to put young kids straight into State schools and they flourish very quickly!!??? If you're in an expat area he'll not be the only english kid in the class and children have an amazing ability to pick up another language very quickly. My friends little girl was 6 when she started state school last September and she's pretty much fluent now and her best friend is Spanish

Once they hit about ten, they're a little less able to pick up the language as quickly and of course they're just coming up to that "awkward" age

Jo xxxx


----------



## m3mpower

jojo said:


> It seems that people tend to put young kids straight into State schools and they flourish very quickly!!??? If you're in an expat area he'll not be the only english kid in the class and children have an amazing ability to pick up another language very quickly. My friends little girl was 6 when she started state school last September and she's pretty much fluent now and her best friend is Spanish
> 
> Once they hit about ten, they're a little less able to pick up the language as quickly and of course they're just coming up to that "awkward" age
> 
> Jo xxxx


That's good to know, thanks for the info..
sorry to ask again, to find a good state school, do we get in touch with the council?
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica

m3mpower said:


> That's good to know, thanks for the info..
> sorry to ask again, to find a good state school, do we get in touch with the council?
> Thanks


Jojo's right - they'll learn Spanish much more quickly in a state Spanish school - especially at such a young age


yes, go to the local ayuntamiento (council) where you'll be living


----------



## eloiseb

If it helps, we also looked at English schools, as our eldest two were 7 when we moved here last year and we thought they were too old to be thrown in the deep end. After research, we decided however to try the Spanish state school for them, and 8 months later they are fluent and thriving at the school, so worth bearing in mind if you are planning on staying long-term.
Eloise


----------



## m3mpower

eloiseb said:


> If it helps, we also looked at English schools, as our eldest two were 7 when we moved here last year and we thought they were too old to be thrown in the deep end. After research, we decided however to try the Spanish state school for them, and 8 months later they are fluent and thriving at the school, so worth bearing in mind if you are planning on staying long-term.
> Eloise


Fantastic news, this is just what i need to know, well done to your children though, what an achievement...
we will definitely bear that in mind.

Thanks


----------



## eloiseb

PS my youngest was nearly 3 when we came out, and for him it was even easier - you will be amazed at how they just absorb the language - it's so cute to hear them as well  I know that our experience is not at all unusual - everyone with kids under about 9 - 10 seems to have had same experience, that they become fluent within a year at Spanish school. However, if they start at English school, that has been a very different story for many of our friends here, and it can be much harder for them to change to Spanish school later. It's a hard decision, but we were convinced of English school until we spoke to lots of people but are now really really glad that we went the Spanish school route. Obviously different considerations if you are not planning on staying long-term of course.

And of course not paying the fees is big financial help! We do have to keep up with the oldest ones English reading ourselves (and teach the little one to read in English ourselves), but we have found the Spanish school here really good (we came out and asked around for good local school then made sure our rented place was in catchment area) and indeed much better than the school they were at in England, even though that was supposed to be a good school. Best suggestion when deciding on school is to come out a couple of times and visit both international and Spanish schools (although you may find it hard to arrange the latter, we did) and ask lots of people.
Hope this helps.
Eloise


----------



## m3mpower

eloiseb said:


> PS my youngest was nearly 3 when we came out, and for him it was even easier - you will be amazed at how they just absorb the language - it's so cute to hear them as well  I know that our experience is not at all unusual - everyone with kids under about 9 - 10 seems to have had same experience, that they become fluent within a year at Spanish school. However, if they start at English school, that has been a very different story for many of our friends here, and it can be much harder for them to change to Spanish school later. It's a hard decision, but we were convinced of English school until we spoke to lots of people but are now really really glad that we went the Spanish school route. Obviously different considerations if you are not planning on staying long-term of course.
> 
> And of course not paying the fees is big financial help! We do have to keep up with the oldest ones English reading ourselves (and teach the little one to read in English ourselves), but we have found the Spanish school here really good (we came out and asked around for good local school then made sure our rented place was in catchment area) and indeed much better than the school they were at in England, even though that was supposed to be a good school. Best suggestion when deciding on school is to come out a couple of times and visit both international and Spanish schools (although you may find it hard to arrange the latter, we did) and ask lots of people.
> Hope this helps.
> Eloise


Fantastic, excellent, thank you
i have been to alicante many times but never visited any schools, i guess my next trip will be for that mainly, i will ask around and of course go to the ayuntamiento...

Regards


----------



## fourgotospain

Mine (9 and 6) have been at spanish school for all of 12 weeks and have just got 80% in their 'end of year' tests! They have picked up everything incredibly quickly and although they aren't fluent speakers, they pretty much understand what 's going on most of the time! We have kept them reading english at home, but I have to say the level of english taught in the spanish school is amazing compared to foreign languages taught in UK primary - they are getting plenty of practice in english here! 

We had a spanish eacher come to the house for an hour every day for a couple of months before they started school and I think that really helped. The only plus side to an international school as far as I can see is for the parents to understand what's going on, but if you have a reasonable level of spanish it's not too difficult.

Hope this helps
Rachel.


----------



## eloiseb

I would second that. We also used a tutor for hour a day at home 3 times a week for first 3 months. And even if you don't speak Spanish yourself yet, there are plenty of translators to take with you when you need to go to the school - the odd hour or so here and there paid for, and tutor fees, still lot less than international school fees and probably only needed for short time.


----------



## m3mpower

fourgotospain said:


> Mine (9 and 6) have been at spanish school for all of 12 weeks and have just got 80% in their 'end of year' tests! They have picked up everything incredibly quickly and although they aren't fluent speakers, they pretty much understand what 's going on most of the time! We have kept them reading english at home, but I have to say the level of english taught in the spanish school is amazing compared to foreign languages taught in UK primary - they are getting plenty of practice in english here!
> 
> We had a spanish eacher come to the house for an hour every day for a couple of months before they started school and I think that really helped. The only plus side to an international school as far as I can see is for the parents to understand what's going on, but if you have a reasonable level of spanish it's not too difficult.
> 
> Hope this helps
> Rachel.


Yes you are right, us, the parents, we also have to learn spanish and thats what we will do, i speak a bit but cant understand as much..
i am planning to learn spanish before we move there, well hopefully..

Thanks for your info


----------



## m3mpower

eloiseb said:


> PS my youngest was nearly 3 when we came out, and for him it was even easier - you will be amazed at how they just absorb the language - it's so cute to hear them as well  I know that our experience is not at all unusual - everyone with kids under about 9 - 10 seems to have had same experience, that they become fluent within a year at Spanish school. However, if they start at English school, that has been a very different story for many of our friends here, and it can be much harder for them to change to Spanish school later. It's a hard decision, but we were convinced of English school until we spoke to lots of people but are now really really glad that we went the Spanish school route. Obviously different considerations if you are not planning on staying long-term of course.
> 
> And of course not paying the fees is big financial help! We do have to keep up with the oldest ones English reading ourselves (and teach the little one to read in English ourselves), but we have found the Spanish school here really good (*we came out and asked around for good local school then made sure our rented place was in catchment area) and indeed much better than the school they were *at in England, even though that was supposed to be a good school. Best suggestion when deciding on school is to come out a couple of times and visit both international and Spanish schools *(although you may find it hard to arrange the latter, we did) *and ask lots of people.
> Hope this helps.
> Eloise


hi, sorry to ask again:
so this is a bit tricky, do you have to find a good state school first then rent in the area, or do you rent and then look for a school in that catchment ?

also, can you give more details please, when you say it was difficult to arrange spanish schools, in what way? 

sorry, but we're just trying to have a smuch info as possible.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica

m3mpower said:


> hi, sorry to ask again:
> so this is a bit tricky, do you have to find a good state school first then rent in the area, or do you rent and then look for a school in that catchment ?
> 
> also, can you give more details please, when you say it was difficult to arrange spanish schools, in what way?
> 
> sorry, but we're just trying to have a smuch info as possible.
> 
> Thanks


I think she means it was hard to arrange visits to Spanish schools, rather than getting your kids into the schools themselves

it will be really hard to do so now - they all finish for the summer (in this area, anyway) next week until the second week of September!!

if you specifically want a particular school, then pick the school & move into the catchment area - this won't guarantee a place though - just like in the UK, it might be full

you need to be on the padron & registered as resident before any state school will _guarantee_ a place in any case - so you can't finalise anything until you are physically living here


----------



## Pesky Wesky

*schools*



xabiachica said:


> I think she means it was hard to arrange visits to Spanish schools, rather than getting your kids into the schools themselves
> 
> it will be really hard to do so now - they all finish for the summer (in this area, anyway) next week until the second week of September!!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Although schools will be open with at least some staff around until the end of the month and they open during the first week of Sept.


----------



## xabiaxica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Although schools will be open with at least some staff around until the end of the month and they open during the first week of Sept.


true - but I would want to look around when the kids are there, personally

having read back, I don't think it will matter for the OP - they're not coming til next year


----------



## eloiseb

Yes, I meant hard to arrange visits to school (at least so we found). It tends to work like England (at least round here) with catchment area etc, so the way we did it was to ask around (a lot) for the best school, then we rented in the catchment area. Depending on where you are, it might be better to do that way round, because for example where we are there is only one primary school in each of the 2 local villages, and catchment area is small for each, so we made sure we were in it.

Once you have the rental contract (and your NIE etc) you can go to local town hall and get your padron. You will also need doctors certificate for the kids (from local doctor). With all that, you then go to the school to register kids. Worth asking first if they provisionally have places in the year you want. We used a translator / "fixer" to help us with first few appointments and what to do and what papers to fill in, which only cost us about 60 euros (we only used her for few things, as I speak Spanish) but was really helpful in getting it all sorted. Again, once you know area you are targeting, you can ask around in cafés etc if they know of a local translator / fixer - there seem to be quite a few of them, at least round here.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

xabiachica said:


> true - but I would want to look around when the kids are there, personally
> 
> having read back, I don't think it will matter for the OP - they're not coming til next year


Oh yes, definitely, I meant for doing paperwork.


----------



## m3mpower

eloiseb said:


> Yes, I meant hard to arrange visits to school (at least so we found). It tends to work like England (at least round here) with catchment area etc, so the way we did it was to ask around (a lot) for the best school, then we rented in the catchment area. Depending on where you are, it might be better to do that way round, because for example where we are there is only one primary school in each of the 2 local villages, and catchment area is small for each, so we made sure we were in it.
> 
> *Once you have the rental contract (and your NIE etc) you can go to local town hall and get your padron. You will also need doctors certificate for the kids (from local doctor). With all that, you then go to the school to register kids.* Worth asking first if they provisionally have places in the year you want. We used a translator / "fixer" to help us with first few appointments and what to do and what papers to fill in, which only cost us about 60 euros (we only used her for few things, as I speak Spanish) but was really helpful in getting it all sorted. Again, once you know area you are targeting, you can ask around in cafés etc if they know of a local translator / fixer - there seem to be quite a few of them, at least round here.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi, Thanks again for all your replies and help.
right, so unless i physically move there, and get the rental contract and NIE and doctors letter...etc, i cant register my child for the school? is that correct?
looks like we have to move much earlier than i thought, at least give ourselves enough time to do all the required steps...since everything takes longer.
oh, and what is the padron please?
and also, to do the NIE, do i need the rental contract first?

Very sorry about all these questions


----------



## eloiseb

Technically yes. Although if you can afford it, what we did was we took lease on small cheap flat from the March (which gave us the address etc) so we had moved "on paper" but we then did several trips sorting out paperwork and didn't fully move until the August. We did actually then live in flat for a few months, which gave us time to ask around when actually there to do viewings to get a good deal on our current long-term rental villa.


----------



## xabiaxica

eloiseb said:


> Technically yes. Although if you can afford it, what we did was we took lease on small cheap flat from the March (which gave us the address etc) so we had moved "on paper" but we then did several trips sorting out paperwork and didn't fully move until the August. We did actually then live in flat for a few months, which gave us time to ask around when actually there to do viewings to get a good deal on our current long-term rental villa.


so you were registered as resident here, before you lived here:confused2:


----------



## jojo

When I got my daughter into state schools, all they needed was her passport, 2 photos and my NIE number, we didnt need a doctor - just as well cos she hasnt got one and we didnt go near the Ayuntamiento. We actually got her into 2 spanish schools, the first she didnt like and the second is where she is now (she doesnt like that either but thats another story!!!). We simply took a bilingual friend with us, marched in during school time and they gave us forms to fill in, photocopied our bits and she started the next day - all very simple. That said, all areas are different

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> When I got my daughter into state schools, all they needed was her passport, 2 photos and my NIE number, we didnt need a doctor - just as well cos she hasnt got one and we didnt go near the Ayuntamiento. We actually got her into 2 spanish schools, the first she didnt like and the second is where she is now (she doesnt like that either but thats another story!!!). We simply took a bilingual friend with us, marched in during school time and they gave us forms to fill in, photocopied our bits and she started the next day - all very simple. That said, all areas are different
> 
> Jo xxx


we didn't need medicals when my 2 started, either - but they are insisting now at both the schools they go to


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> we didn't need medicals when my 2 started, either - but they are insisting now at both the schools they go to



Off topic and boring, but I was just wondering where my daughters medical records must be then - the UK I suppose, and then I realised that she has never been to a doctors, apart from when she was newborn for her 6 week check!!???? So she hasnt really got a medical record!

Sorry :focus:

Jo xxx


----------



## m3mpower

jojo said:


> When I got my daughter into state schools, all they needed was her passport, 2 photos and my NIE number, we didnt need a doctor - just as well cos she hasnt got one and we didnt go near the Ayuntamiento. We actually got her into 2 spanish schools, the first she didnt like and the second is where she is now (she doesnt like that either but thats another story!!!). We simply took a bilingual friend with us, marched in during school time and they gave us forms to fill in, photocopied our bits and she started the next day - all very simple. That said, all areas are different
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi, ok, so you didn't need a rental contract then, you just provided your address?

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Off topic and boring, but I was just wondering where my daughters medical records must be then - the UK I suppose, and then I realised that she has never been to a doctors, apart from when she was newborn for her 6 week check!!???? So she hasnt really got a medical record!
> 
> Sorry :focus:
> 
> Jo xxx


haven't you got a Red Book from the UK? (we haven't - ours got lost in the US)

didn't you go to the clinic & so on??


----------



## m3mpower

eloiseb said:


> Technically yes. Although if you can afford it, what we did was we took lease on small cheap flat from the March (which gave us the address etc) so we had moved "on paper" but we then did several trips sorting out paperwork and didn't fully move until the August. We did actually then live in flat for a few months, which gave us time to ask around when actually there to do viewings to get a good deal on our current long-term rental villa.


Not a bad move, very clever..
so once your kids are registered in the school, can you then move to a different address/location? i guess yes..


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> haven't you got a Red Book from the UK? (we haven't - ours got lost in the US)
> 
> didn't you go to the clinic & so on??



No, well I used to get her weighed once a week and chat to the health visitor, but we didnt do red books I dont think, I cant remember a red book????? I had a pregnancy book!??? We've been really lucky, apart from my sons torn ligament earlier this year, neither of my younger children have ever been ill that I can remember - well not "need a doctor" ill. They've never had jabs or anything!?

Jo xxx


----------



## m3mpower

eloiseb said:


> Yes, I meant hard to arrange visits to school (at least so we found). It tends to work like England (at least round here) with catchment area etc, so the way we did it was to ask around (a lot) for the best school, then we rented in the catchment area. Depending on where you are, it might be better to do that way round, because for example where we are there is only one primary school in each of the 2 local villages, and catchment area is small for each, so we made sure we were in it.
> 
> Once you have the rental contract (and your NIE etc) you can *go to local town hall and get your padron.* You will also need doctors certificate for the kids (from local doctor). With all that, you then go to the school to register kids. Worth asking first if they provisionally have places in the year you want. We used a translator / "fixer" to help us with first few appointments and what to do and what papers to fill in, which only cost us about 60 euros (we only used her for few things, as I speak Spanish) but was really helpful in getting it all sorted. Again, once you know area you are targeting, you can ask around in cafés etc if they know of a local translator / fixer - there seem to be quite a few of them, at least round here.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi again, sorry, what is "padron" ? and how to apply for it?
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> No, well I used to get her weighed once a week and chat to the health visitor, but we didnt do red books I dont think, I cant remember a red book????? I had a pregnancy book!??? We've been really lucky, apart from my sons torn ligament earlier this year, neither of my younger children have ever been ill that I can remember - well not "need a doctor" ill. They've never had jabs or anything!?
> 
> Jo xxx


mine are rarely ill - dd1 broke her arm & had a meningitis scare a few years ago - but that's all in the nearly 7 years we've been here

apart from that none of us have really been to the doctors since we've been here - there have been the usual coughs, ear infections & so on, but the pharmacist here is brilliant - if he thinks you need to go to the doc's he'll say so - otherwise we just get otc remedies


the Red Book - I had them for both of mine - aged 14 & nearly 11 - everything was recorded in them until we left to live in the US


----------



## eloiseb

We wanted to stay in same area (and were there for a while) but couldn't find anywhere long-term so yes, we ended up moving to nearby town some months later after they had started, which is fine once kids are in the school (they only register once), although we are hoping for next lease to find somewhere back nearer the school. From other replies, sounds like the procedure varies by area, so best to narrow down your area first and then check the system there.


----------



## eloiseb

PS Padron is short for something (can't remember full name) and is the doc you will need for just about everything (residential bank account, school, summer school, register with local doctor etc) - it's proof of which area you live in. See sticky at top. For us (again may vary by area) it was one of the last docs, because first we had to sort out NIE, then rental contract etc before they would give us padron at local town hall - may all vary by area again.


----------



## m3mpower

eloiseb said:


> We wanted to stay in same area (and were there for a while) but couldn't find anywhere long-term so yes, we ended up moving to nearby town some months later after they had started, which is fine once kids are in the school (they only register once), although we are hoping for next lease to find somewhere back nearer the school. From other replies, sounds like the procedure varies by area, so best to narrow down your area first and then check the system there.


Thanks again!
Best regards


----------

